# Tire pressure question



## myersr15 (Jul 24, 2011)

How much tire pressure should I run in my 29.5" Outlaws? I ride mainly on trails and of course mud pits.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Search would have revealed a thread w/ the answer. But 3-5lbs.


----------

